# Phone & Internet Service



## Burl Source (Apr 6, 2012)

We are in a rural area so we only have one choice for phone & internet service.
Frontier is the company that we have.
Today I called them to add a second internet line at my home. Since we have such a slow connection (3mb) I wanted my own bandwidth when I work at home in the evenings.
The phone rep rambled on about my phone plan and such, talking fast and jumping all over the place. Slowed down at the cost per month and then transferred me to an independent verification company.
They wanted to get a recorded authorization from me to allow a freeze from changing my agreement.
When I asked for clarification he said he just needed a recorded yes before the phone company could add the 2nd internet line.
When I attempted to give a conditional yes stating I agreed as it was explained to me, he stated it had to be an unconditional yes.

It felt like I was getting trick f***ed so I told them "Do not make any changes to my account".
Has anyone experienced anything like this?
Maybe I am overly suspicious.
or......maybe there is a new/better internet service coming to town and they are trying to tie us up before the word gets out.
Just because I am paranoid, doesn't mean they're not out to get me.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 6, 2012)

can you get AT&T? WorldNet seems hard to beat. they run it over existing lines as long as they aren't too degraded


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 6, 2012)

According to the AT&T website they are not available in my area.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 6, 2012)

I would not trust them further than I could throw them up.


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 6, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> I would not trust them further than I could throw them up.


Great, now I have a visual of when I was young and drinking tequila.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 6, 2012)

Really? No cable? You have cable tv available, right?


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 6, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Really? No cable? You have cable tv available, right?


No cable TV here. The only option for tv is satellite.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 6, 2012)

Mary, might be best to educate yourself by looking for the info on their web site. Only call them once you are set on exactly what you plan to be purchasing.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 6, 2012)

What about this http://oregonsat.com/internet/
Just trying to help.


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 6, 2012)

I can relate. We only have satellite and internet through the phone company here. No other options. I'm not a big fan of Windstream but have not been treated like that before. Good luck!

-AJ

PS If it happens to cross your mind, I once had Hughes satellite internet when I lived in Michigan and our only option was dial up. I think I had it three years. I would never recommend that path to anyone, not even my worst enemies.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 6, 2012)

I cancelled most of my premium cable and got Hulu Plus and then just rent over Amazon. Saved me $100+ per month. 

And if you have service for AT&T (or another iPhone provider), get an iphone with 4 mb data plan and tether your computer to your phone wifi. It might be faster -- but I am not sure. It would be difficult to be worse.

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep Hulu Plus and Netflix here. Not having reliable, speedy internet(at least fast enough to stream video) in every corner of our country is putting us behind the global curve. I'd rather have a house with no toilet than a house with no internet, and that's no joke!


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 7, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Not having reliable, speedy internet(at least fast enough to stream video) in every corner of our country is putting us behind the global curve. I'd rather have a house with no toilet than a house with no internet, and that's no joke!



What......you guys have toilets too?


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 7, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Yep Hulu Plus and Netflix here. Not having reliable, speedy internet(at least fast enough to stream video) in every corner of our country is putting us behind the global curve. I'd rather have a house with no toilet than a house with no internet, and that's no joke!



Really? Maybe you 'd like to think about this one...


----------

